# Parti pups shocker



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you for the video from my thread. I don't have any experience but found these two articles. Not sure about the validity but one of them comes from another breeder with academic reference. 

~ Explanation of Parti Genes ~ - Briar Ridge Puppies

https://www.dogenes.com/poodle/pdlcolor.html

The article is a nice flashback on Punnett Squares and Mendelian inheritance from biology class. hehe


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

What do you mean "looks more bovine than canine"?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

bovine as in spotted cow


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

Lori G said:


> What do you mean "looks more bovine than canine"?


A bit like my girl?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Color test them and see what they carry, that will give you your answer


----------

